

A New Tool For Finding Pages From Browser History - Gibbon
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22417/

======
inerte
Three minutes to find a page that I've visited, searching my browser history?

Three-damn-whole-minutes?... gee.. if I can't find with two or three tries on
the search bar (in 10 seconds, tops) I google it. I know I am not normal on my
daily net usage, but three minutes?

I guess there's a market for making people finding stuff that they have
encountered but can't quite remember how.

Wow... there's a market there, indeed. Presenting "how it looked like" meta-
info might work for a subset of the population, but repetition is the key to
memory retaining.

Hummm... I wonder if some website that "normalized" every other website would
make sense. Every website would look the same. So people, by using it daily,
would forget that "there was a red stripe at the top" and instead just
remember the content. Perhaps the key is removing every other element expect
the crucial ones.

I bet the designers would kill me to decide what's crucial :p

